# Will Muschamp leaves Texas for Florida



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5910011


Can't blame him but damn this is a huge blow for Texas as he was supposed to take over after Mack Brown was done. Now Texas will be replacing both the offensive and defensive coordinators going into the next season. People were happy with Greg Davis leaving but all reports say that Mack and Texas were blindsided by Muschamp bolting.

After a 5-7 season this is another big blow to the program. I is a sad Longhorn tonight. 

I wish Will the best- he will be a great head coach at Florida.​


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jan 4, 2011)

Very surprised to see Cahrlie Weiss following him to be and OC for Florida. Muschamp putting together a nice staff so far.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

So what isnthebdeal with Mack Brown? All those boys from Texas wanna come to a Floridanteam and win a title. Watch my Seminoles next yr Walker!!!!!


----------

